# garmin echomap 74cv



## performance4 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello
I just bought a garmin echomap 74cv
For some reason it doesn't show me the Michigan/Ohio line
It say Michigan/Ohio on the graph but the line doesn't come up. I have zoomed in and out and its just not there
Where do I turn this boundary on ( what menu )
Any help would be Appreciative
Thank you


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Garmin product support is very good, contact them. https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?productID=507941&searchQuery=no temp display&tab=topics


----------

